# sleeping trouble



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Hi Nic - sorry, me again. Didn't really want to write again so soon but we are really struggling. 

In the daytime all is ok, he still has reflux despite domperidone and omeprazole, but doesn't seem to cause him any pain now. He feeds well, weaning goes slow but progresses and he has a good routine of napping, playing, feeding etc. 

It is nights that have turned into a nightmare. He falls asleep in his own room without too much fuss most nights, at about 7.30pm, but for the last 3 weeks he has been waking lots, pretty much hourly from 11pm right through till his feed at 5.30/6ish. He cries and won't settle if left for a few minutes. So one of us has to go, put the dummy back in and shush-shush him back to sleep. mostly that doesn't take long, 10 mins at most, but we just don't seem to get any sleep every other night. We are taking turns to survive, but it is horrible for my partner at work, and I find I am shorttempered and grumpy with the little one. 

He sleeps ok during the day, three naps of 45 mins or so, at roughly the,same time each day. He does tend to need his dummy and some soft cloth to play around with to settle and sometimes he fights sleep for a bit, but usually he drifts off ok. And he does at night, it isn't really settling that's the big problem but his regular waking up. He only gets about 10 hrs sleep a day, and none of it uninterrupted - apart from us wanting to catch some shuteye, we are also worried it might not be good for him if it continues. 

Sorry for the novel! 

Eagle & her 6-month old no-sleep-boy  x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi eagle you poor thing!!! don't apologise for messaging me I'll always get back to you don't worry, I don't mind, 

Just wondering how many times is he having solids now? And is he drinking less milk or the same? 

Im wondering if he is a little hungry in the night which is the reason for waking maybe? What do you think? 

Other wise maybe he needs slightly less sleep in the day now so would you be able to cut out one of his naps??

These are just ideas though of course you know your baby better than anyone so please say if you think these are both not the problem

Nic
Xx


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Wow, so quick! 

I don't think it is food to be honest - I've tried feeding at night and he's not really interested. Also, if he's hungry, he is usually very vocal about it, no way he'd settle again.  He's not on a huge amount of solids, just a few spoons twice a day, and he hasn't cut down on his milk - he has 5 times 6oz, and weighs 15lb. Does that sound ok?

I've wondered about the daytime naps. They are very convenient of course, as they are the only time I get anything done, but if it'd help his sleep then I'm happy to try. But how do you stop them? He just drifts off the minute he's in his car seat or pram, and also falls asleep on his play blanket. I don't tend to put him in his cot, maybe i should?
And would you try to discourage the one at 8am (he's awake from 5.30, and tired again by , the one at 11, or the one at 2pm?

To me it feels like he wants to know we are there and even more importantly, he wants his dummy in his mouth. And whenever he is half awake and,no dummy or mum, he just wakes and cries till both magically appear.  But no idea what to do about it - he loves cosleeping but I don't because he is soooo fidgety even in his sleep. That's also how he keeps losing the dummy, he just moves his hands about so much.  what do you think?

Thanks Nic!

Eagle x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha ha I'm so quick because my phone alerts me as soon as I get a post! Maybe try 2 naps a day at around 10 and 3 ish the only way to try and keep them going for a bit longer is playing etc, it may only take a few days of conciously trying to keep him awake then he should hopefully get the hang of it and may even sleep slightly later for you!! The food amount sounds absolutely fine and from what you say he doesn't sound like he is hungry at all! Have you tried putting something that smells like you in his cot to reassure him a bit like a t-shirt you have worn, if you think he sometimes wakes to make sure your not far away it may reassure him

Nic
Xx


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Good idea with a worn shirt, I'll try both that and the naps, and see how we get on. Can only get better! 

Eagle x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Definately!! 

Let me know how it goes

Nic
Xx


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

No luck so far, but it has only been a couple of days (and nights  )... But any other ideas of what i could try would be most welcome.  

A very tired Eagle with ruffled feathers x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Poor you eagle, did you manage to get him to just have two naps or is he still having 3? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Two yesterday but evening time was a struggle, and so far only two today but his eyes are half closed already and clearly all he wants right now is being left to snooze - quite grumpy at my attempts to keep him entertained and i feel a bit guilty for ignoring his clear signals tbh 

Eagle


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah poor you, do you think it's just the dummy dropping out at night?? And if you think he still needs that sleep then your a better judge than me and it's really difficult via a computer, if you think it's his dummy falling out would he go to sleep without it?? Just because then he wouldn't bother if it fell out 

Nic
Xx


----------



## eagle738 (May 20, 2011)

Hiya - 

Hm, it is either the dummy falling out or he wants to sleep at a different time - I sometimes think that if nighttime was 5pm to 1am he'd maybe sleep through (but then again maybe he is only tired so early because he doesn't get enough sleep in the night?). 

We've never been able to get him to sleep without his dummy, he just cries and cries. Is there anything we can try to wean him off his 'dummy addiction'? He never uses his hand or thumb instead unfortunately. Is he just used to the dummy or does it help him with the reflux symptoms? 

Cheers 

Eagle x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I've never heard that a dummy can help with reflux but some mums on here may tell you it helps as it keeps them sucking and swollowing! The only thing I can think of then is to try and phase that third sleep out gradually and hope that it helps him sleep through, I'm at a loss as much as you eagle, maybe after a few more days it will ease??

Sorry I'm not much help

Nic
Xx


----------

